# answer me plz......



## mizogomo (Oct 20, 2008)

how to make dress ninja ?

and substance dress ninja?


plz help me 

thanks


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 20, 2008)

I am not sure what you want can you be more specific


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes please elaborate.  Thanks.


----------



## mizogomo (Oct 20, 2008)

ok 

how to make uniform ninja (dress ninja) for practice taijutsu ?

and substance stuff uniform ninja ?

thanks brian

plz help me....


----------



## Kreth (Oct 20, 2008)

mizogomo said:


> ok
> 
> how to make uniform ninja (dress ninja) for practice taijutsu ?
> 
> ...


Your profile says you're a black belt. How do you get to be a black belt without knowing basic information like where to buy a uniform? :idunno:


----------



## MJS (Oct 20, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what is substance stuff uniform ninja?


----------



## Kreth (Oct 20, 2008)

MJS said:


> Out of curiosity, what is substance stuff uniform ninja?


Ninja uniform substance from depleted uranium. Ninja uniform too substance from Paris Hilton sextape, four two repel normal peoples.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2008)

I think he's asking about how to make a "ninja uniform" - most likely a gi, I guess - and what fabric you'd make it from.  I imagine some people might be interested in tailoring these items regardless of their knowledge of the English language.

You can choose a pattern from here.  Get a good translator to read about recommended fabrics.


----------



## mizogomo (Oct 20, 2008)

hi dears

english me is bad......language me is farsi

i work ninjutsu, but i dont have good uniform for ninja....

i going to make uniform ninja, because i dont find good uniform ninja in my country :wah::wah:

plz help me 

thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2008)

mizogomo said:


> hi dears
> 
> english me is bad......language me is farsi
> 
> ...


You can google it and order a good uniform from the internet... probably find one on e-bay cheaper than you can make it. 

But do answer the question... who did you study under and who gave you your black belt promotion and when? What style of ninjitsu did you study? How long have you studied? Where? What school... 
we are just curious.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 21, 2008)

i can't help him about the costume, but for god's sake don't rip on the guy just because he doesn't have perfect english.

jf


----------



## mizogomo (Oct 21, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> You can google it and order a good uniform from the internet... probably find one on e-bay cheaper than you can make it.
> 
> But do answer the question... who did you study under and who gave you your black belt promotion and when? What style of ninjitsu did you study? How long have you studied? Where? What school...
> we are just curious.


 
hi dear
thanks for answer 

I work ninja in iran. but iran don,t have fact agent bujinkan 

I quest fact bujinkan ninjutsu

I now urban ninja in iran and very quest to leraning bujinkan 
I first make uniform ninjutsu and.......

but iran dont have agent bujinkan

how to learning bujinkan?  wheras i dont travel to other countrys

plz help me

sorry english me is bad

thanks


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,

I can't help but notice that in this thread, as well as others you have started, you have failed to give any details on your training. In fact, you (in your profile) give yourself the rank of Black Belt, and yet ask questions such as asking the basic fists used in the Ninjutsu and Budo Taijutsu systems. Kreth, I believe, made the link between yourself and Christa Jacobson at one point, but your answer was not conclusive as to whether you were taught by her at any point.

If you have any genuine training or rank in these arts (as your profile states), please let us know the details. If you have no real training or rank (as your questions indicate), and are simply very interested in the arts, then please be honest about that, and you will most likely find a lot more patience from those who answer your posts.

If you are looking for these answers on the most fundamental aspects of the Ninjutsu and Budo Taijutsu arts, then realistically you need to find a real live teacher. I understand that that may not be entirely possible in your current location, but to be fair, for the majority of Ninjutsu students and later instructors around the world, there was no Ninjutsu Master in their local neighborhood either. You may need to relocate in order to get the instruction you are searching for. 

In any case, I wish you luck in your journey. Just remember that these arts are supposed to be learnt from person to person, and there is no substitute for that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2008)

In the Bujinkan while studying Budo Taijutsu everyone pretty much wears a black heavyweight karate uniform with tabi.  That is the normal dress code.  If you can find a heavyweight karate uniform in your country then great if not.  Look at some of the suppliers online like Century Martial Arts or Asian World Of Martial Arts, etc.  Now for tabi that is a little trickier but you can try www.ninjutsu.com .  That is Van Donks site and he also has uniforms for sale as well.  Good luck.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 21, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> ...everyone pretty much wears a black heavyweight karate uniform with tabi.


Some of us prefer judo dogi... 



jarrod said:


> i can't help him about the costume, but for god's sake don't rip on the guy just because he doesn't have perfect english.


The last I checked, this was an English-language forum. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect members to be able to carry on at least a reasonable level of conversation in that language.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 21, 2008)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't help but notice that in this thread, as well as others you have started, you have failed to give any details on your training. In fact, you (in your profile) give yourself the rank of Black Belt, and yet ask questions such as asking the basic fists used in the Ninjutsu and Budo Taijutsu systems. Kreth, I believe, made the link between yourself and Christa Jacobson at one point, but your answer was not conclusive as to whether you were taught by her at any point.
> 
> ...



While I don't disgree with your advice, it is completely lost on someone with the most broken english I've ever seen.  Hopefully our friend here has a good farsi-to-english translator because the other way 'round ain't that great. 

And while these are english language forums and it's reasonable to ask for folks to converse in some meaningful way in english here, it's not necessary to demean someone with a legitimate question in a war-torn area.

:asian:


----------



## mizogomo (Oct 21, 2008)

Kreth said:


> The last I checked, this was an English-language forum. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect members to be able to carry on at least a reasonable level of conversation in that language.


 
:wah::wah: sentence is injustice:wah:

me speak english very hard , but I very try....


plz don,t SIKT me:wah:

I was want help friend


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Some of us prefer judo dogi...




Yes I have a couple of those in black as well.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 21, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Some of us prefer judo dogi...
> 
> 
> The last I checked, this was an English-language forum. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect members to be able to carry on at least a reasonable level of conversation in that language.


 
part of the benefit of internet forums is that we get to carry on a conversations with people from around the world that we wouldn't usually meet.  & if he doesn't practice his english, how is it going to get better?

jf


----------



## mizogomo (Oct 21, 2008)

jarrod said:


> part of the benefit of internet forums is that we get to carry on a conversations with people from around the world that we wouldn't usually meet. & if he doesn't practice his english, how is it going to get better?
> 
> jf


 
thanks jarrod

you is personal rightteous ,
you is good man

thanks dear


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, I agree I was probably fairly heavy-handed in my language (just the way I learnt to write, I guess), but Mizogomo has sent me a couple of PMs, so I think I was understood. If there was anything that you (Mizogomo) didn't understand, please feel free to PM me again.


----------



## mizogomo (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks
but i need help:vu:
i hope, to teravel toront or  _Australia  or budapest for learning bujinkan_
_but teravel me very hard_
_plz help me dears_
_....._


Chris Parker said:


> Yes, I agree I was probably fairly heavy-handed in my language (just the way I learnt to write, I guess), but Mizogomo has sent me a couple of PMs, so I think I was understood. If there was anything that you (Mizogomo) didn't understand, please feel free to PM me again.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 22, 2008)

mizogomo said:


> thanks
> but i need help:vu:
> i hope, to teravel toront or  _Australia  or budapest for learning bujinkan_
> _but teravel me very hard_
> ...



Then travel.  You can't learn it from a DVD or websites (not even this one). Travel if you must.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 17, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Ninja uniform substance from depleted uranium. Ninja uniform too substance from Paris Hilton sextape, four two repel normal peoples.


 
For a moderator, that remark seems rather insulting.
I think you should give the guy a break, he clearly has a hard time with explaining what he wants to say, but is trying to communicate with other peole who share his interest.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 18, 2008)

Himura Kenshin said:


> For a moderator, that remark seems rather insulting.
> I think you should give the guy a break, he clearly has a hard time with explaining what he wants to say, but is trying to communicate with other peole who share his interest.


See my comments above.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 18, 2008)

Kreth said:


> See my comments above.


 
&#20320;&#22909;Kreth&#20808;&#29983;

ni3 hao3 Kreth xian1 sheng1


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 19, 2008)

Kreth said:


> See my comments above.


 
I did read your comments above, and I do realize the frustration of not being able to properly communicate, but if someone has a genuine question, even if it's poorly worded, we should try our best to treat it with respect and answer it sincerely. Isn't that the point of this forum, to share our love of the art with others who feel the same?


----------



## Kreth (Nov 19, 2008)

Himura Kenshin said:


> I did read your comments above, and I do realize the frustration of not being able to properly communicate, but if someone has a genuine question, even if it's poorly worded, we should try our best to treat it with respect and answer it sincerely. Isn't that the point of this forum, to share our love of the art with others who feel the same?


Would you go on a French forum, post in broken French asking questions about Savate, and expect any serious replies?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Would you go on a French forum, post in broken French asking questions about Savate, and expect any serious replies?


 
Not me, but then all I can do in French is count 1 to 14, ask where is peetoo (sic) and tell them to shutup


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 23, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Would you go on a French forum, post in broken French asking questions about Savate, and expect any serious replies?


 
If I were interested in savate and was learning french perhaps I would if I could not get answers elsewhere. Perhaps it is difficult for our Iranian friend to get information from other sources. Or perhaps not, and he should seek answers elsewhere or get a better grasp of english. I don't know his circumstances.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 24, 2008)

Himura Kenshin said:


> If I were interested in savate and was learning french perhaps I would if I could not get answers elsewhere. Perhaps it is difficult for our Iranian friend to get information from other sources. Or perhaps not, and he should seek answers elsewhere or get a better grasp of english. I don't know his circumstances.


 
Yeah, the moderator is being a bit of an ***. Just a bit of one though.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the OP's question has been addressed - and I think we can all understand the frustration of wanting to help an individual where a severe language barrier exists.  Let's move beyond the argument, either issue a formal complaint about the staff member in question or let it go - we don't need to beat a dead volunteer horse.  

A formal complaint against any staff member should be in the form of a PM addressed to Bob Hubbard, Andrew Green, MJS, Lisa or me - shesulsa - or email to adminteam@martialtalk.com.


----------

